# Kimpo AFB December 1954



## Lon (Jan 1, 2018)

guard duty


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 7, 2018)

My C-47 landed at Kimpo in 1961.

Hal


----------



## drifter (Jan 12, 2018)

I flew out of Korea from Pusan going to Japan on R&R in 1954, Twenty-one days later returned and landed at Kimpo, trucked back to the MLR.


----------

